# Obama Gives Foreign Cops New Police Powers in U.S.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Posted by: The Liberty Beacon™ Staff
Published February 4, 2013, filed under GOVERNMENT



A little-discussed executive order from President Obama giving foreign cops new police powers in the United States by exempting them from such drudgery as compliance with the Freedom of Information Act is raising alarm among commentators who say INTERPOL already had most of the same privileges as diplomats.
At David Horowitz's Newsreal, Michael van der Galien said the issue is Obama's expansion of President Ronald Reagan's order from 1983 that originally granted those diplomatic privileges.
Reagan's order carried certain exemptions requiring that INTERPOL operations be subject to several U.S. laws such as the Freedom of Information Act. Obama, however, removed those restrictions in his Dec. 16 amendment to Executive Order 12425.
That means, van der Galien wrote today, "this foreign law enforcement organization can operate free of an important safeguard against government and abuse."
"'Property and assets,' including the organization's records, cannot be searched or seized. Their physical locations are now immune from U.S. legal or investigative authorities," he wrote.
Obama's order said he was removing the Reagan limitations on INTERPOL:

http://www.thelibertybeacon.com/2013/02/04/obama-gives-foreign-cops-new-police-powers-in-u-s/


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok buddy. Have your UN troops come knocking on doors with their new police powers. Hope they have thick Kevlar...


----------



## Phil Banter (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

WTF ?

there is something very, very wrong with this and no other news media is covering it ?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Nothing really surprises me with Obama.......he would love to be not just the POTUS, but the leader of a New World Order........I am convinced he hates our country and will do whatever he can to destroy it from within.......*


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ok buddy. Have your UN troops come knocking on doors with their new police powers. Hope they have thick Kevlar...


Green or Black helmet, hold fire. Blue helmet....unleash Hell.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Would countries such as Russia, China, N Korea, Cuba, Iran, Venezuala etc etc ever have the balls to invade (or attempt) the USA together? I doubt it, but with a weak President (Obama) you never know......*


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *Would countries such as Russia, China, N Korea, Cuba, Iran, Venezuala etc etc ever have the balls to invade (or attempt) the USA together? I doubt it, but with a weak President (Obama) you never know......*


Japan, Germany, and the Soviet Union all explored the feasibility of invading the mainland United States, and all concluded that it was impossible, due to the number of armed citizens, which is EXACTLY what the Founding Fathers wanted.


----------

